# The yarn /wool that was used for Hair



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
Has anyone a picture of the yarn they used for the hair for the doll 
and where did you all buy the eyes from please was it ebay ?


----------



## knitgirl (Dec 19, 2012)

Lion Brand Homespun that is used for the hair on the Poppets.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes it did say that on the pattern but some of the hair on the dolls all look different I wonded if anyone had found a different one


----------



## knitgirl (Dec 19, 2012)

I Just thought it was the different colours on the Homespun. I got a ball and it will look really good. Not got to that part yet. I am sure I will be coming back asking for help. I think they are great as they are knitted in one piece. Legs, body and head. Less Sewing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I used Jelly Bean by Pearl Essence and would never use it again, it unravels and gets fuzzy.
I saw where you can take just about any yarn, knit about an eight to ten inch square with small needles, (the smaller the needle the tighter the curl), wet it and let it dry. When you unravel it, it will stay curly and you can make hair out of it. Something I might have to try.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Sorry, I must have hit the thingy twice.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that is a very good idea you have come up with there I wonder if spraying with hair laquer may hold it in place as well


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> I used Jelly Bean by Pearl Essence and would never use it again, it unravels and gets fuzzy.
> I saw where you can take just about any yarn, knit about an eight to ten inch square with small needles, (the smaller the needle the tighter the curl), wet it and let it dry. When you unravel it, it will stay curly and you can make hair out of it. Something I might have to try.


What a great idea, I will try it as I am knitting a mermaid, yes a mermaid!!, and that might look a wole lot beter than just garter stitch strips as given on the pattern.
Thanks!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Pat 
I took a look on different sites at there yarn I did find the Homespun but it was quite dear mind you I dont know how many dolls hair a 100g ball would do do you know ?
I think its nice to experiment with different yarns do you to see what affect it comes up with if a 100g ball of homespun does a few dolls hair its worth it but I dont think it will do many heads .
I am looking at my stash but dont seem to have any thing like that at all Leximae is doing a some thing with some yarn which one of the girls sent in so she may put a picture on


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

I used two types of yarn on Rosie. Angel hair by Pearl Essence and Beautiful by Sensations.

Valerie


----------



## spynie (Dec 12, 2011)

I used fur yarn knitted a T shape and sewed it on for my lewis poppet think it worked quite well


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

The Eyes are available at lots of places online, and the cheapest ones I found were on Ebay. They're posted from China (postage takes 2 - 4 weeks)
5 pairs for 99p or 10 pairs for £1.02. Free p&p

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221494202518?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&var=520351905323&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I also bought 5 pairs off Amazon while waiting, as my doll was done and I wanted to get it finished before I started on other stuff. 
They were 5 pairs for £2.69 with free p&p

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pack-Pairs-Solid-Safety-Making/dp/B00EVBZMZW/ref=aag_m_pw_dp?ie=UTF8&m=A3DL12V3M5BNR5

I used brown DK for the hair and although it was OK, the effect was a bit flat. Perhaps I should have added more in shorter lengths to make it more full.
The boucle and bumpy textured yarn looks better. 
Perhaps your local yarn shop has a "sale" basket where they sell off odd balls of yarn that are left. Also, look in charity shops and see if they have oddments for sale.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

In case anyone is interested I have put together a simple doll hair tutorial which includes lots of links, hints, tips and photos.

It is a free download and can be found here: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/doll-hair-tutorial/160650


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> In case anyone is interested I have put together a simple doll hair tutorial which includes lots of links, hints, tips and photos.
> 
> It is a free download and can be found here: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/doll-hair-tutorial/160650


Thank you so much Pat. 💞 Ros


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> In case anyone is interested I have put together a simple doll hair tutorial which includes lots of links, hints, tips and photos.
> 
> It is a free download and can be found here: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/doll-hair-tutorial/160650


Thank you very much Pat. It will be a great help.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> I used Jelly Bean by Pearl Essence and would never use it again, it unravels and gets fuzzy.
> I saw where you can take just about any yarn, knit about an eight to ten inch square with small needles, (the smaller the needle the tighter the curl), wet it and let it dry. When you unravel it, it will stay curly and you can make hair out of it. Something I might have to try.


You can take yarn and wrap it around a metal knitting needle or wire, wet and dry in a 200 F oven. Makes lovely curls that stay. Can even be machine washed. I have made a lot of dolls with this kind of hair and some have been washed in the machine with on damage. I put a knee high sock over the head so the hair won't tangle. Works for me.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Gypsycream said:


> In case anyone is interested I have put together a simple doll hair tutorial which includes lots of links, hints, tips and photos.
> 
> It is a free download and can be found here: http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/doll-hair-tutorial/160650


Thank you


----------



## LillianK77 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

